# I'm So Excited!!



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...and I just can't hide it!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm about to lose control and I think I like it!

I approve of this musical, kermit filled thread. I have no idea what brought it on, but :yay Ruby!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...if you're wondering: Why the crazy dance?!?

...I just got an interviewer for a Home Carer position!!!! ...It's taking a disabled man in his 70s to the shops and doing house work and basically watching over him (he has some acquired brain injury). 

Down side is that I probably will actually be getting less than what I get from the government for not working. 

...but the hours are 10 am to 2 pm, and it's doing something fun and cool. 
maybe I can supplement money wise by doing something else. Like maybe I could do this 3 to 4 days a week and then have some other job that is hours a day on the other days and with which I can get more money.

...otherwise: IT'S A GREAT START!! ...and I have flexibility to take it a bit easy, whilst I'm still getting my legs (after not having worked and all that anxiety trouble). And I can maybe do some art with the spare time I'll have and maybe try and sell it!

And I get to come home to my little Kimba!! So he won't be on his own the whole day!!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm about to lose control and I think I like it!
> 
> I approve of this musical, kermit filled thread. I have no idea what brought it on, but :yay Ruby!


heh! Kermy's so happy he's ceasuring!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That's great! That sounds like an awesome position, with some pretty great hours! Way to go!

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

